# Bruce Kneller, Gaspari Nutrition, and Xiao Fu



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Bruce Kneller, Gaspari Nutrition, and Xiao Fu by Anthony Roberts This past Saturday night, a thread appeared on Bodybuilding.com, providing evidence that Gaspari Nutrition???s chief formulator, Bruce Kneller, has been running a business selling Gaspari???s proprietary raw material on the side. Although I don???t know the intricacies of the typical Gaspari Nutrition contract, I???ll assume [...]

*Read More...*


----------

